# Mein Rift!



## AemJaY (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich denke solch ein Thread muss her. Zeigt eure Charakter, zeigt die schönsten Bilder, Zeigt Landschaften.
Zeigt uns EUER Rift!


----------



## Grushdak (26. Februar 2011)

Kannst Du ja gerne machen - aber bitte in Deinem Blog im Profil! 
Das war auch schon für WoW die Empfehlung seitens Buffed.

*edit: *
Okay, hatte nur eher diese Hinweise gelesen, als nen Topic zu WoW-Screenshots gefunden. 
Aber es gibt ihn ja tatsächlich. ^^

sorry

greetz


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2011)

Der Thread geht in Ordnung. Der WoW Bereich hat ebenfalls Screenshot und Landschaftsaufnahmen. Also kann Rift auch einen haben.


----------



## Enrico300 (26. Februar 2011)

Paar nette Bilder wären nicht schlecht, vorallem Landschaft interssieren mich.


----------



## DoktorElmo (26. Februar 2011)

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/9k1vwump/20110225_225141.jpg

Die Aussicht von der Skeptiker Hauptstadt aus, hab die Grafik leider runterstellen müssen weil in der Hauptstadt soooo viel los war, aber die Weitsicht ist enorm =)


----------



## mumit (26. Februar 2011)

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img_test.php?img=aca803-1298419377.jpg&size=view
http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/d113ec-1298419655.jpg
http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/fad229-1298419693.jpg
http://www.bilder-space.de/bilder/343cd7-1298419756.jpg

viel spass beim ansehen


----------



## Cazor (4. März 2011)

Hier mal eines mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft. Hatte einen epic Drop. Ein Haustier, bop. Drauf stand: beschwört einen Vorboten des Regulos. Hui. Was mag das für eine Kreatur sein..



Da is sie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man beachte: der Char guckt standardmässig zum angewählten Ziel (kann man deaktivieren). Das Ziel bekommt eine Art Jägermal zusätzlich zur Bodenmarkierung.
Tip: Interface ausblenden mit Strg+u (nochmal für Namen ausblenden).


Grushdak du Miesepeter, troll dich ins wow Forum zum meckern.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Das "Vieh" hatte ich in der Beta - süßer Hoppelhase ;-)

Bei mir speichert er irgendwie keine Screens..würd gern mal meinen Kleri zeigen _


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2011)

wie bekommt man den titel ?


----------



## Cazor (4. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie bekommt man den titel ?




Granitsturz auf den Berg hüpfen springen reiten, oben ist ein Kreis tanzender Eichhörnchen, /tanzen - in der Nähe steht eine Art Windmühle (zur Orientierung) 

Painschkes: er speichert Screens. Automatisch, wenn du Druck- Taste drückst im Spielverzeichnis unter /screenshots
Nur finden muss man das Verzeichnis.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2011)

Woher habt ihr alle nur euren Hoppy?


----------



## Pente (4. März 2011)

Hier ein Screen meines Magiers:
[attachment=11700:rift5.jpg]


----------



## Deadwool (4. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Painschkes: er speichert Screens. Automatisch, wenn du Druck- Taste drückst im Spielverzeichnis unter /screenshots
> Nur finden muss man das Verzeichnis.



_Und wo findet man den? :-(

Hab grad im Ordne geschaut - nix gefunden.. :-/_


----------



## Dakirah (4. März 2011)

Meine Schildwache - Kelari LvL 30 in Steinfeld - Endtal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (4. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und wo findet man den? :-(
> 
> Hab grad im Ordne geschaut - nix gefunden.. :-/_



Wenn du auf Windows 7 oder Vista spielst, musst Du das Spiel als Admin starten. Sonst werden die Screens zwar als gespeichert angegeben im Spiel, aber nicht tatsächlich abgelegt. 

Rechstklick auf das Icon, dann Eigenschaften: http://www.vsa-ag.ch.../Rift_Admin.jpg


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Hm - ich hab aber auch kein Screenshot-Ordner im Verzeichnis..wird der dann automatisch erstellt? _


----------



## Dakirah (4. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm - ich hab aber auch kein Screenshot-Ordner im Verzeichnis..wird der dann automatisch erstellt? _



Die Sceenshotfunktion geht nicht richtig seit dem letzten Patch von gestern. Du hast aber einen in der Ablagemappe und den kannst du mit Paint speichern. Seit gestern geht trotz Adminrechte es bei mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Wenn ich über Paint speichern will ist das Bild schwarz - hab ich schon probiert ;-)_


----------



## Deadwool (4. März 2011)

@Dakirah 
bei mir funktioniert die Screenshot Funktion immer noch. Eben getestet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Windows 7 oder Vista spielst, musst Du das Spiel als Admin starten. Sonst werden die Screens zwar als gespeichert angegeben im Spiel, aber nicht tatsächlich abgelegt.



Aber doch sicherlich nur, wenn man es in den Programme-Ordner installiert. Was man ja eigentlich nicht machen sollte.


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2011)

_Also..ich habs woanders installiert - habs mit Admin und ohne probiert und auch in Paint eingefügt.

Es ist nirgends ein Screen zu finden und in Paint ist es nachwievor schwarz._


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2011)

Schon mal unter C:\Users\Benutzername\Games\... geschaut, ob es ein Rift bzw. Trion-Verzeichnis gibt?


----------



## Xyrian (4. März 2011)

Vor der Kelari-Zuflucht


Portikulum in Meridian


----------



## Dakirah (5. März 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> @Dakirah
> bei mir funktioniert die Screenshot Funktion immer noch. Eben getestet.


Also bei mir geht sie leider nicht mehr seit 3 tagen nach einem Patch. Mein Verzeichnis liegt aber in Programm(x86) bei Windows 7 (64-Bit). Der Fehler ist sicher nur minimal. Ich werd mal auf Supportforum was posten.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (5. März 2011)

Hab ein wenig die Gegend erkundet und bin hier gelandet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahjo und der Screenshot Ordner ist bei mir im Spieleordner mit drin und screenshots gehen immer noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ocoda (5. März 2011)

So, ich hab auch mal drei neue gemacht. Nix besonderes, Dame im Wald mit Katze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2011)

so sieht also rift auf ultra aus ^^ verdammt ich brauch nen neuen pc ^^


----------



## M_of_D (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (6. März 2011)

Die Details sind unbestreitbar lecker, aber die Weitsicht find ich selbst bei max Einstellungen ziemlich enttäuschend. Da nebelt es recht schnell am Horizont.


----------



## Madde (7. März 2011)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Die Details sind unbestreitbar lecker, aber die Weitsicht find ich selbst bei max Einstellungen ziemlich enttäuschend. Da nebelt es recht schnell am Horizont.



schau dir mal die weitsicht auf der 1. seite an von meridian aus... ich wüsste nicht, dass ich beispielsweise bei wow soweit gucken könnte, ohne auch nur ansatzweise details zu erkennen.. da siehste nur umrisse, wenn überhaupt!
außerdem ist ein nebel auf weite entfernung normal, meinste nicht ? also wenn ich mich irgendwo aufn fernsehturm stelle im rl, dann erkenn ich die farben in 20km entfernung nicht so echt wie die auf 500 meter  probiers vllt. selbst mal aus bevor du sowas verlangst


----------



## Gumja (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocoda (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der ferne geht ein Riflein auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Reich der Feen, gegen schluss im Abschnitt des Winters. Wirklich sehenswert der Sturm


----------



## Cazor (8. März 2011)

wirklich cooler Shot der Sturm. 
Könnt ihr mal einen Screenshot von euren Grafikeinstellungen machen?
Ich hatte Ultra, hab *dann noch alles auf max* gedreht aber so toll siehts bei mir nicht aus.
Kantenglättung hab ich nicht Super, hab nur ne GTX vom letzten Jahr. 
Irgendwie kann ich einstellen was ich will, es ändert sich nix.


----------



## Ocoda (8. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> wirklich cooler Shot der Sturm.
> Könnt ihr mal einen Screenshot von euren Grafikeinstellungen machen?
> Ich hatte Ultra, hab *dann noch alles auf max* gedreht aber so toll siehts bei mir nicht aus.
> Kantenglättung hab ich nicht Super, hab nur ne GTX vom letzten Jahr.
> Irgendwie kann ich einstellen was ich will, es ändert sich nix.




Hier, dass sind meine einstellungen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is noch ned alle so wie ich will, habe nur 2 gurkige 260er im SLI als grakas. Will ich aber im laufe des Jahres tauschen. Vllt hilfts dir weiter


----------



## Cazor (8. März 2011)

Ocoda schrieb:


> Hier, dass sind meine einstellungen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke dir! 

Edit: bis auf die Schatten und die Superglättung hab ichs ganz ähnlich. Schau mal die Superglättung auf deinem Screen an, da gibts noch ganz schöne Pixelkanten. Ich dachte, genau die wären dann weg.


----------



## Ocoda (8. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> danke dir!
> 
> Edit: bis auf die Schatten und die Superglättung hab ichs ganz ähnlich. Schau mal die Superglättung auf deinem Screen an, da gibts noch ganz schöne Pixelkanten. Ich dachte, genau die wären dann weg.




Hab gerade mal bisserl herumgeschaltet zwischen kantenglaetung und der "super"glaetung..Kanntenglaetung bring bei mir die bessere Optik, komisch..Ich werds mal so lassen und sehn wies sich spielt


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Obwohl ich anfangs in der Beta skeptisch war, revidiere ich meine Aussage bzgl. der Grafik. Zwar sind die Animationen noch immer nicht perfekt, aber die Grafik und die damit verbundene Mindestsystemleistung ist einfach perfekt. Ich hatte noch kein Spiel, was bei so geringen Anforderungen eine solche Grafik bot. Aion ruckelte bei mir, obwohl die Grafik deutlich schwächer ist, hier kann ich alles auf hoch stellen, stellenweise sogar ultra.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2011)

Netter Riss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. März 2011)

Kleines Invasiönchen, alles Elite  Aber haben wir zurückgedrängt bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuro (13. März 2011)

Mein "kleiner". (Level 49)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thalin Tor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eye of Regulos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. März 2011)

Das ist gestern passiert, ich habe mich natürlich höchst erfreut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camuro (14. März 2011)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Das ist gestern passiert, ich habe mich natürlich höchst erfreut.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch. 
Von solchen Meldungen hatte ich mittlerweile bestimmt um die 20 Stück. xD


----------



## wertzû (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bisschen her




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frisch gemacht :=)


----------



## M_of_D (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Screens von mir. Die Grafik von Rift ist echt bombe 

http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img88.imageshack.us/i/20110319231219.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (21. März 2011)

http://img856.imageshack.us/i/20110225172931.jpg/

http://img148.imageshack.us/i/20110225211259.jpg/

http://img839.imageshack.us/i/20110226200153.jpg/

http://img710.imageshack.us/i/20110311235123.jpg/

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/20110318162932.jpg/

http://img688.imageshack.us/i/20110319001054.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/20110320014604.jpg/

http://img692.imageshack.us/i/20110320030119.jpg/




Ja, es sind viele!


----------



## natario (25. März 2011)

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/20110324205432.jpg/

http://img848.imageshack.us/i/20110324205439.jpg/


----------



## FE3L-X (25. März 2011)

Man die Bilder sind echt klasse, wo bleibt nur mein spiel :/


----------



## Scyphus (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geile athmosphäre in dem spiel ... ein traum 


und hier mein kleiner Herr Zwerg in dem wie ich finde eigentlich "normalem" instanz Bild, jedoch hat das was ergreifendes, wie ich finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie komm ich da mit Herr der Ringe in Verbindung, mit meinem kleinen Herrn Zwerg 



wie kann ichn das UI ausblenden?


----------



## arc444 (26. März 2011)

Scyphus schrieb:


> wie kann ichn das UI ausblenden?



STRG + U

nochmaliges betätigen schaltet die namen aus, naochmal schaltet das interface wieder ein


----------



## Liwanu (30. März 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank auch!
Ihr habt mich soeben mit euren Screenshots dazu gebracht, das ich mir jetzt gleich Rift kaufen gehe!

*freu* *sabber* man sieht das geil aus!


----------



## Halid (1. April 2011)

Da ich noch keine Bilder einfügen darf, muss ich hier nen Link abstellen...

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=6b3b1c-1301654219.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=c3e313-1301654598.jpg&size=original
http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=8cfc23-1301657901.jpg&size=original


----------



## AdamsApfel (5. April 2011)

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/n1mtfwuk/20110405_192558.jpg 

Mein Tank,im Laternenhaken

MfG


----------

